# Access



## poleary2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I renewed my account last night for three years, but I still cannot access other areas of the site.  I get this:

Your TUG membership expired on 10/8/2011

Renew my TUG membership
If you would like to renew your tug membership please visit the TUG Membership Renewal Page to find out how.
I think a mistake has been made
If you feel that your membership is still current please Email Us or call us at 800-243-1921 (904-298-3185) and we will verify it for you.

I emailed the address, but not response yet.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you pay via Paypal?  This is the only payment method that must be processed manually at TUG's end.  You should receive confirmation of your renewal shortly.


----------



## poleary2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, via PayPal.  I didn't see a note that said I wouldn't receive access immediately by using PayPal.  Had I seen that, I would have changed my payment type so I had access last night.  That should probably be listed on the web page where payments are made so members know what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2012)

it is listed on that page that paypal does not provide instant access....we have to process direct paypal payments manually.

should be all set today!


----------



## poleary2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I must have been in a hurry and didn't read carefully.  Thanks!


----------

